# Bodyfat percentage? Looking to cut to 8% bf in march



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

20 Years old

5ft 8in

weight - 204lbs

bf% 13-15??? caliper test

Bench press 150kg for 2

Deadlift 220+

Squat - ****e!

what would you say my bf% is guys dont know if my caliper test is accurate as get different reading different times!

Also if im looking to cut to 8% from this how much weight roughly will i drop? never done a cut before...

sorry for the ****e pics but cant get any decent ones taken today.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Avi pics are old pics attached to this thread are new


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

You said it mate, pics are $hit, so its hard to guess BF%.

Good size mate fair play, Natty?

If your figures are right you will have to drop 12 -15 lbs to get to 8%


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> You said it mate, pics are $hit, so its hard to guess BF%.
> 
> Good size mate fair play, Natty?
> 
> If your figures are right you will have to drop 12 -15 lbs to get to 8%


cheers mate and iv done one test cycle but apart from that yeah.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hard to tell when there's only a pumped arm and half a pec lol full body shot would be easier to estimate mate.


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Hard to tell when there's only a pumped arm and half a pec lol full body shot would be easier to estimate mate.


haha im not actually pumped here just tensed ill have to take some better pics but just wondering if my calculations aee roughly correct??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Aaron20 said:


> 20 Years old
> 
> 5ft 8in
> 
> ...


how many measurements you take when you do calliper and how do you calculate bf%? take the same area 3 or 5 and do mean, take measurements the same time of the day, the same day of the week, thats how you get accurate (or as accurate as possible) results


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

fitrut said:


> how many measurements you take when you do calliper and how do you calculate bf%? take the same area 3 or 5 and do mean, take measurements the same time of the day, the same day of the week, thats how you get accurate (or as accurate as possible) results


4 point caliper test one is on side of waist one on bicep one on tricep and one on back. All put into a formula.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

at a guess 15% maybe.. cant see any veins or strations, lean for sure though, but as you know you can get lower


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

this is the procedure i've learnt (taken from heyward 2010 book)

1. Take all skin fold measurements on the right side of the body

2. Identify, measure and mark all sites across the body

3. Grasp the SKF firmly between the thumb and index finger of your left hand. Lift the fold 1cm above the site to be measured

4. Lift the fold by placing the thumb and index finger 8cm apart on a line that is perpendicular to the long axis of the SKF

5. Keep the fold elevated while you take the measurement

6. Place the jaws of the calliper perpendicular to the fold, approximately 1cm below the thumb and index finger and halfway between the crest and the base of the fold. Release the jaw pressure slowly

7. Take the SKF measurement 3seconds after the pressure is released. ACSM 2010 recommends that you wait only 1 to 2 seconds before reading the calliper

8. Open the jaws of the callipers to remove it from the site.

then I use chest, abdomen and thigh site measurements into the formula to esitmate total body fat


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> at a guess 15% maybe.. cant see any veins or strations, lean for sure though, but as you know you can get lower


when pumped in gym i get striations and vein in bicep and forearms and some in front delts but they only really pop out when pumped...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Aaron20 said:


> when pumped in gym i get striations and vein in bicep and forearms and some in front delts but they only really pop out when pumped...


yeah fair man.. its very hard to spot in pictures compared to real life


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Well it's hard to judge a Bf% on a bicep, show another pic with no top on (non ****)

Guess would be the calipers seem about right i'm going around 14% atm


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

What routine are you currently doing?


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

found this pic on my phone its an oldish one but im about the same bf% there as i am now just a little bigger


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Well it's hard to judge a Bf% on a bicep, show another pic with no top on (non ****)
> 
> Guess would be the calipers seem about right i'm going around 14% atm


done mate


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

nlr said:


> What routine are you currently doing?


routine for what? You mean lifting?


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Aaron20 said:


> routine for what? You mean lifting?


yes


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

16-20% going off your last pic, depends on your legs also though


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> 16-20% going off your last pic, depends on your legs also though


20% is fat looking at other people who are at 20% bf. Im a bit leaner than that pic anyway tbh.


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

8% is the goal next summer and i aint a clue how tough its gonna be...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Aaron20 said:


> 20% is fat looking at other people who are at 20% bf. Im a bit leaner than that pic anyway tbh.


OK, stick up a more up to date full body shot

Going off that pic my guess wouldn't be far off, no offence but you're not that lean in the pic

People always under estimate BF mate


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

nlr said:


> yes


Just a basic split -

Tuesday - chest

wednesday - legs

thurs - rest

fri - arms

sat - shoulders

sunday - back

Change it up all the time though...


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> 16-20% going off your last pic, depends on your legs also though


tbh they are very similar pointless updating a newer one the only difference is i gained some size off a course of test and gotten bigger. And ino im far from lean iv been bulking for 4 years since i was 16 so not to bad gained a hell of a lot since i started.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Aaron20 said:


> tbh they are very similar pointless updating a newer one the only difference is i gained some size off a course of test and gotten bigger. And ino im far from lean iv been bulking for 4 years since i was 16 so not to bad gained a hell of a lot since i started.


Wasn't knocking you mate, you have a good build for sure

Don't get too focused on numbers and %'s


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Wasn't knocking you mate, you have a good build for sure
> 
> Don't get too focused on numbers and %'s


Yeah ino mate, I appreciate all the advice I receive on here also. Really my main concern is not F-Ing up my cut in march and losing to much muscle. As iv never cut before and it's took so long for me to gain this muscle...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Aaron20 said:


> Yeah ino mate, I appreciate all the advice I receive on here also. Really my main concern is not F-Ing up my cut in march and losing to much muscle. As iv never cut before and it's took so long for me to gain this muscle...


You cutting natty?


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> You cutting natty?


See that's what I'm not sure about yet as I'm only 20. Did a test cycle at 500mg a week and liked it but dont want to use to much at this age but just had to try it.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Aaron20 said:


> See that's what I'm not sure about yet as I'm only 20. Did a test cycle at 500mg a week and liked it but dont want to use to much at this age but just had to try it.


As long as you approach it sensibly you'll be fine mate

Cutting natty is difficult, at least if you use a reasonable dose of test you shouldn't lose any muscle


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> As long as you approach it sensibly you'll be fine mate
> 
> Cutting natty is difficult, at least if you use a reasonable dose of test you shouldn't lose any muscle


Yeah i use correct PCT and Arimidex on cycle. How much test would you advise? 500mg a week and maybe thrown in some Anavar the last 4 weeks?

Would test E or C be ok on a cut if I used an AI?

Cheers.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Aaron20 said:


> Yeah i use correct PCT and Arimidex on cycle. How much test would you advise? 500mg a week and maybe thrown in some Anavar the last 4 weeks?
> 
> Would test E or C be ok on a cut if I used an AI?
> 
> Cheers.


Test E or C is fine mate yes, use adex to keep bloat down from estrogen, 500mg is plenty to cut on and sensible

Don't forget to look into HCG, makes recovery a breeze


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Iv got some but used Clomid and Tamixifen only. Should use it next time then. I looked into tren to cut aswell but decided it's not worth using that for a few years yet. After a cut and you come off the test how does your body tend to react? If you ate the maintainence cals of the weight you cut to should you technically be in the same shape as you were when on the test or will your physique change alot etc? Will your bodyfat start to go back on will you lose muscle as you go catabolic during PCT etc?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thought of using DNP for your cut? I've read about longer, low doses being better than shorter cycles..


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Thought of using DNP for your cut? I've read about longer, low doses being better than shorter cycles..


What's DNP mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aaron20 said:


> What's DNP mate?


Probably the best fat burner in the world..

Have a search on here and find posts by @ausbuilt - the DNP guru.


----------

